# Marking flags have arrived!



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks PPRI for the recommendation!

I went with the Cali side of Blackburn Flags https://www.blackburnflag.com/index.php

Paige was just awesome to work with and Rob got my logo perfect. Which btw wasn't easy at all considering how complex it is.

Plus the flags are super cheap and I was emailed with a tracking number when they left the warehouse. Give them a call, you won't be dissapointed


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks good, how many did you have to order?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

1000. I'll do that (hopefully) within a year.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

No need to thank me. Blackburn is the authority on flags. I didn't know they had operations out your way.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Very cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

